# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  $$$$$ حل مشكلة عدم ظهور القرص الصلب. $$$$

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
                                                                                                                                                 هذا شرح لطريقة حل مشكلة إختفاء جزء من أجزاء القرص الصلب

----------


## MR.Ai

شكرا للاضافة

----------

